# A Couple of Honey Locust Pots



## BrentWin (Jul 15, 2013)

Here are a couple of pot calls that I made from honey locust that I got here on the sight from David Dobbs.

I had never worked with HL before. It turns real nice, but, it seems to be very dusty, kind of like walnut.

The one on the left is ceramic over glass, on the right is glass over glass

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0130_zpsd2e75aae.jpg

http://i146.Rule #2/albums/r279/brentwin/DSCF0129_zps95e09e77.jpg


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 15, 2013)

*RE: Aj Couple of Honey Locust Pots*

Nice looking pots - interesting hole treatment on the glass over glass


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 15, 2013)

*RE: Aj Couple of Honey Locust Pots*

They turned out nice. Rick


----------



## DavidDobbs (Jul 18, 2013)

*RE: Aj Couple of Honey Locust Pots*

Brent they look very nice


----------

